# Just finished first harvest



## clarkkent (Sep 15, 2007)

Alright, so I just cut down my babies.  As far as I can tell they were ready with everything I've read on here and all your help.

Trichomes were cloudy under the microscope...not clear nor amber.

I'll get a pic up later.

Now I'm just hoping to do everything else right.  I did some manicuring before I hung them up.  But (here's my stupid question)  what do you do with all the extra leaves or leaves in general?

And the grow cabinet ended up working well...doubling as a drying cabinet 

Also I went and picked up my first bong today.  Or as the lady reminded me, "we don't have anything here by that name. we only sell pipes" 

Uh huh.​


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey, congrats on your 1st harvest.  I had one yesterday as well.  I hope you take pics and weigh and all that good stuff.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 16, 2007)

*Congrats on the harvest mang. Looking foward to those dry bud shots.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 16, 2007)

clarkkent said:
			
		

> Alright, so I just cut down my babies.


 
Congrats on the harvest, man!

And it seems like only yesterday they were just babies...
Baby Picture:baby:


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 16, 2007)

Still working on the pics.  But let me just say that using a bong for the first time with the stuff I grew was awesome, but we were so messed up.

I tried a quick dry on a couple small buds where you steam in the microwave.  It seemed to work alright.  Then one hit off the pipe and it was on.  Very very heady.  Cracking up laughing for a long time, a bit of the tingly face.  I think it was that way for about an hour and a half.  And there were four of us with the same results.  

I do kinda hope that it settles down a little after a proper drying and curing.  That definitely wasn't like 'store bought' stuff.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 16, 2007)

congradulations..

Remember to microwave it at least 50% or less power. 
Not full power..

I have 2 lowryders, ive been waiting for Amber Trichs. and I tell yea
its taking for ever.  seems like the plant is dying around the buds,
but the TRICHS are still cloudy...


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah I put it in a tupperware container with a lid.  moist paper towel on bottom, two on top and closed the lid with one corner open. nuke on 40% for one minute.  check it, do it again.  up to 4x.  if the towels get 'wet' then wring them out and continue.

it was the first time i ever did that but it seemed to work fine.  got the job done anyway  lol.

*shakes head*  I thought I wouldn't grow again but I'm already contemplating starting over, maybe hydro.  dammit


----------

